# Topics > Books > Children's literature >  "Tales from the Loop", Simon Stalenhag, 2015

## Airicist

"Tales from the Loop" on Amazon

"Simon Stalenhag's Tales from the Loop" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Article "These incredible paintings of sci-fi suburbia are finally turning into a book"
Simon Stalenhag's strange vision of Sweden is coming to your coffee table

by Andrew Webster
April 29, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Tales from The Loop

Published on Apr 30, 2015

----------

